# Dirty Skaven Tricks



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

Skaven are by far the most underhanded of all the Warhammer Armies, both in fluff and in gameplay. Every Skaven general has a number of tricks up his sleeve to unleash upon his opponent.

So, I want to know, what are some of your favorite tricks to use in a battle? Or for those non-rat generals out there, what tricks has a Skaven player pulled on you? (I'm not talking about shifty rules interpretations or outright cheating.)

I'll start things off. One of my favorites is to Skitterleap my Grey Seer or Plague Priest to the side of my opponents battleline and then cast Vermintide or Cracks Call. It usually racks up a hefty tally.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have to say that slave-spam is the worst sort of Pestilans-laced chedder the skaven can pull against my VC's...

VC's have absolutely no way to counter 4-6+ blocks of stubborn, Ld10 slaves who run head long into your small battleline, pin it firmly in place and then smash it to pieces with a combination of poisoned wind mortars, warpfire throwers, plageclaws, warplightning cannons & scorch spells.:angry:
After the fateful barrage, the abomb arrives to clean things up...

I know not all skaven players are like this, but the vast majority of players in my area all have a massive hard-on for 'ard boyz style bulls&%!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

13th spell at the unexpected heavy hitter units that also happens to have there army general in it, Muhahahahahahaha!


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

Another tactic I've used is to put my ratling guns and warpfire throwers in front of my spear toting clanrat units, forcing my opponent to charge the weapon team. They get a good solid Stand and Shoot reaction, end up loosing combat, and the opponent overruns into my clanrats, who will get full use of their spears in the ensuing combat.


----------

